# Публичные выступления



## Katja (17 Ноя 2008)

Хотелось бы узнать: часто ли Вам приходится выступать?
Возникают ли какие-нибудь психологические проблемы?
Если да,то как удаётся с ними справиться?


----------



## Ivanbayan (17 Ноя 2008)

Выступаю каждую неделю...играл и выигрывал Международные конкурсы...чаще играю эстраду стоя и под минус...и уже из-за огромного количества выступлений нет страха и.т.д.))Есть,конечно,лёгкое волнение...но от этого кайф и получаешь!!А так,надо сосредоточиться и дарить людям,зрителям прекрасное!И перед выходом помогает глубоко три раза вдохнуть и резко выдохнуть!Успокаиваешься))Удачи!


----------



## Demchishin (19 Ноя 2008)

Об этом очень много написано в профессиональной литературе, так что рассуждать на эту тему короткими фразами, наверное, нет смысла. Это "больная" тема многих артистов (музыкантов, актеров и т. п.), дать точный "рецепт излечения" сможет себе, возможно, каждый, кто будет:
- об этом просто много знать;
- заниматься общей психологией;
- психологией способностей;
- педагогикой (над собой);
- философией и т. д.;
- ходить на концерты, гду выступают артисты высокого класса.
Ну и, конечно, музыканту, например, нужно просто очень хорошо и свободно играть, а для этого нужно иметь терпение, способности, силу воли, инструмент и т. п. В общем, рассуждать об этом можно бесконечно много и долго, а истины так и не достичь. Ведь даше К. Станиславский, Г. Нейгауз, С. Рихтер, Э. Гилельс и другие не менее великие артисты не могли точно "выстроить" сценическую выдержку своих учеников (примером этому может служить то, что меньшинство их учеников становились настоящими профессиональными артистами, а ведь ирали все "как надо!"), хотя сами при этом ей обладали.
У Вас я хотел вот что спросить: а может Вы стали думать о себе слишком много и Вас стало волновать не то, как Вы сыграете, а то, что про Вас подумают? Я нисколько не хочу Вас обидеть (поймите правильно), просто это расространенная причина "боязни" в том плане, что она как-бы приобретается. Раньше ведь было проще и играли, наверное, похуже...


----------



## Demchishin (20 Ноя 2008)

Попробуйте прочитать: "Искусство фортепианной игры " Г. Нейгауза, "Искусство игры на баяне" Ф. Липса, ну и т. п. (не знаю, на чем Вы играете), "Психология музыкальных способностей" Д. Кирнарской.
А может просто взять определенную программу, довести до "автоматизма" и подольше ее поиграть. Как думаете: будете ли Вы волноваться, играя ее в очередной раз, например, двадцатый (естественно, пьесы должны быть "по-силам")?


----------



## grigoriys (21 Ноя 2008)

Не волнуются только дураки и покойники&nbsp; Ф.Шаляпин.


----------



## Alexandr (21 Ноя 2008)

Рихтер всегда волновался перед выступлением ..


----------



## RomaF (3 Янв 2009)

Информация о профессиональных заболеваниях рук музыкантов: 


> Друзья! Часто приходится наблюдать, как способные музыканты не могут играть. Больно смотреть на человека, на творческой деятельности которого, медицина диагнозом &ndash; профессиональная непригодность &ndash; ставит крест. Для такого человека бросить любимое занятие и избрать другую специальность не всегда возможно. И не каждый захочет примириться с безвозвратной потерей затраченного времени, и, быть может, лучших лет своей жизни. Для такого человека музыка является не роскошью, а насущной потребностью. Известны имена выдающихся музыкантов, страдавших профессиональным заболеванием рук: С. Рахманинов, С.Танеев, Р. Шуман, П. Чайковский, Э.Изаи, Я.Флиер, Д.Шостакович, М.Юдина, В.Менухин, А. Тосканини Г. Нейгауз, С. Скрябин и другие.Как только музыкант переигрывает руки, единственный выход из создавшейся ситуации он видит в обращении к врачам. В медицине назначаются процедуры, которые улучшают кровообращение и обмен веществ в мышечных тканях (мануальная терапия, электрофарез, парафин, грязь, ванночки для рук). Все эти процедуры и рекомендации могут облегчить состояние. Однако в процессе игры неприятные ощущения возобновляются, поскольку человек возвращается к прежним, привычным движениям, которые и послужили причиной нарушения функциональности движения. Для того, чтобы болевые, неприятные ощущения не появлялись, человеку необходимо владеть умением построения верного движения, которое организует естественную работу мышц и организма в целом. Процесс овладения знаниями, навыками и опытом построения движения в трудовой деятельности обеспечивает "Осязательно-кинестетический метод восстановления двигательной активности человека". Данная группа создана для обсуждения этой проблемы. У вас есть возможность задать вопросы специалисту в этой области педагогу-консультанту, ведущему семинаров по проблемам профилактики и лечения профессиональных заболеваний музыкантов Илизе Эльфатовне Сафаровой.


----------



## скиф (19 Янв 2009)

Серьезно займитесь аутотренингом и лучше со специалистом. Можно почитать В. Петрушина Музыкальную психологию(стр.280 Методы овладения оптимальным концертным"
состоянием) Мне это помогло.Удачи!


----------



## Катерина (6 Апр 2009)

Играть на сцене это дар.Даже при волнении должно открыватьсякак бы второе дыхание, т.е. удовольствие от игры.Сцена должна тянуть к себе, тогда ты артист.Это относится к взрослым музыкантам.


----------



## kisel (27 Июл 2010)

Испробовал на себе некоторые психологические приёмы, которые помогают избегать волнения на сцене. Толку почти никакого. Убедился - чтобы играть и не паниковать, надо быть готовым на 200%. Имхо, остальное вторично.
Цитата:


> Рихтер всегда волновался перед выступлением. .


У Рихтера волнение было "в образе", его бояться не надо.

Что самое странное, для меня всегда было страшно _играть_ на сцене, но _говорить_ - никогда. Был я и ведущим, и докладчиком и КВНщиком и выходил на сцену с радостью. Толкнуть речь - всегда пожалуйста.


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (27 Июл 2010)

Demchishin писал:


> Об этом очень много написано в профессиональной литературе, так что рассуждать на эту тему короткими фразами, наверное, нет смысла. Это "больная" тема многих артистов (музыкантов, актеров и т. п.), дать точный "рецепт излечения" сможет себе, возможно, каждый, кто будет:
> - об этом просто много знать;
> - заниматься общей психологией;
> - психологией способностей;
> ...



Да, почитать и ознакомится стОит, но если учитывать вообще все моменты психологии, то можно вообще настолько "зарыться" глубоко, что потом забудешь о музыке совсем. На мой взгляд нужно очень часто выступать. Если проходит две недели после последнего выступления, то волнение возрастает. Вообще такое бывает, иногда волнение совсем проходит а иногда не с того не с сего появляется, как будто долго не выступал(но хотя концерты идут по 2-3 раза в неделю.) 
Так что, нужно быть готовым на 200 процентов как сказал kisel, и играть, играть и только играть... Удачи!

P.S. Как говорится везде, у каждого человека все проходит индивидуально! Так что, пробуйте, экспериментируйте на себе, находите оптимальные варианты состояния!


----------



## chinyaev (28 Июл 2010)

Katja писал:


> Конечно, настроиться могу, тогда не волнуюсь особо, но очень стало мешать это какое-то странное ощущение в руках, вроде онемения.


Психология психологией, но онемение конечностей это тревожный звоночек! Это могут быть не просто психосоматические проявления. Зачастую такие симптомы проявляются при низком уровне гемоглобина, недостатке витаминов в организме и т.д. А так же (не дай бог, конечно) эти проявления могут быть связаны с заболеваниями мозга (опухоли, синдром Паркинсона и т.д). Так что если такие проявления будут прогрессировать, необходимо обратиться не к книгам Философов, а за реальной медицинской помощью.


----------



## николай2 (29 Июл 2010)

Советую познакомиться с книгой В.Ю.Григорьева " Исполнитель и эстрада".Издательство КЛАССИКА-XXI Москва 2006.Я думаю,в ней Вы найдете ответы на многие вопросы,которые Вас интересуют.
Проработайте раздел" Концертные выступления"в книге Ф.Р.Липса
"Искусство игры на баяне"Москва-Музыка 2004.


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (29 Июл 2010)

chinyaev писал:


> Психология психологией, но онемение конечностей это тревожный звоночек! Это могут быть не просто психосоматические проявления. Зачастую такие симптомы проявляются при низком уровне гемоглобина, недостатке витаминов в организме и т.д. А так же (не дай бог, конечно) эти проявления могут быть связаны с заболеваниями мозга (опухоли, синдром Паркинсона и т.д). Так что если такие проявления будут прогрессировать, необходимо обратиться не к книгам Философов, а за реальной медицинской помощью.



Думаю если в обычном состоянии(состоянии покоя) все отлично и ничего не немеет, то болезней(выше перечисленных) не должно быть никаких. Речь же идет именно о том состоянии, которое на сцене


----------

